# SEOLTT at Tappan April 5



## bassman33fj (Dec 14, 2007)

Southeast Ohio Lakes Trail kicks off this weekend at Tappan. Tournament time is 7am to 3pm. Entry is $100.00 plus one time $75.00 membership then optional big bass and ten pound pots at $10.00 each. We are a 100% payback circuit> You can pay at the ramp so if any are interested show on up Sunday morning. 21 boats are already pre-entered. You can also check out the website at www.seoltt.com


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

for anyone who has not fished this circuit, this is a very good one to get in on. never had a problem with the anglers, good payouts and truely professionaly run events. if your thinking about fishing a trail i would highly suggest them. been fishing it off and on for 4 years. work usually limits me to 2-3 tournaments a year. but they've all been good. check 'em out. hope to see you all there sun.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

so how'd it go jamie? did you get to regain some of your losses? wish i coulda made it. i'll catch up with you guys eventually.


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

Can you say giant! One of the teams brought in a 7.60 largemouth! What a fish it took just shy of 16 pounds to win and those boys brought home somewhere around 1,700.00 for that win. Not bad payout! if you have never fished this circuit you need to give it a chance. By the way it is 100% paybacks!


----------



## shakeyheadkid (Jan 19, 2008)

What a way to begin the SEOLTT season....30+ boat field drawing the southeast' most elite teams.....Shakey and the House Cat managed to get their limit of 5 weighing 8+ lbs......Congrats to the winners and those that placed....

shakey


----------

